# mojo



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

I was wondering if any of you guys have used the mojo critter. I want to get one, im just alil worried about that plastic base it has. Do any of you guys that live in the frozen tundra have any experience with this unit.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

hamma,

I have both the Mojo Critter and the Jack Attack (Foxpro). Both work fine in the frozen tundra. The Jack Attack costs over twice as much though.

KD


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

I started using one recently.....worked great on this one.


----------



## Gotfishwalker (Apr 9, 2010)

The new MOJO's have a metal spike that goes into the ground. Pick up the new extension they have it's great, metal & gets you another 18" off the ground if you need get above sage !!.


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

More interested in what kind of gun the Butcher has in that pic?? Looks like an o/u shotgun, with a rifle barrel on top? :-?


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

MidwestMike said:


> More interested in what kind of gun the Butcher has in that pic?? Looks like an o/u shotgun, with a rifle barrel on top? :-?


That is a tuned .45 caliber Sam Yang 909 air rifle (painted it myself)......the bottom two tubes are the air reservoir.


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

That's a sweet rig. :thumb:


----------

